# '53 BFG phantom barn find



## BFGforme (Jul 30, 2020)

Yesterday went to check out a'53 BFG red phantom that ole boy has had hanging in the rafters of his barn for about 45 years! It's a little on the rough side but should be a fun project! On my way to go pick it up.... will post more pictures in a while and post pictures of it's progress!


----------



## STRADALITE (Jul 30, 2020)

That’s something you don’t hear very often. 
‘Barn find’ in Southern California


----------



## Rollo (Jul 30, 2020)

... U B a lucky guy! .. congrats! ...


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 30, 2020)

Nice bike!  Congrats on the find.  Have fun working on it!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 30, 2020)

Already blasted it apart and looking for someone that can buff and polish the painted parts, chrome I got a handle on! Couple more pics before the trip home...










Brake light and horn and light have never had batterys in them, believe that is a huge bonus!!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 30, 2020)

Oooo weeee....even the tires are Goodrich!! Another one saved...good job man!!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 30, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Oooo weeee....even the tires are Goodrich!! Another one saved...good job man!!



Thanks man! To bad the Goodrich tires are toast!


----------



## sworley (Jul 31, 2020)

@Carson greaser 

Already blasted it apart and looking for someone that can buff and polish the painted parts, chrome I got a handle on! Couple more pics before the trip home...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 31, 2020)

*Just grease her up & rider survivor ... congrats on the find *













2010   CRUSTY Red Phantom



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jul 26, 2012


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 31, 2020)

Question for the experts, been told'53 did not come with a black seat and never had a black brake light!?! Could it be that it came that way because it's BFG? IDK? Chime in @freakman1?


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 31, 2020)

Sweet old phantom , heres my crusty red phantom , i love them all original !!!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 31, 2020)

OZ1972 said:


> Sweet old phantom , heres my crusty red phantom , i love them all original !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1239335
> 
> ...



That's cool... white tail light...


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 2, 2020)

Looked up the serial number and it comes back a late'54, not a'53! Cleaned the fenders and most of the chrome that can be cleaned and now just have to finish up the wheels!! Trying to decide if I'm gonna polish up the paint or just leave it.... thinking just gonna put it back together and ride it, then figure out what I want to do with it!


Also when I was prying off the crusty original tires I discovered the BF Goodrich silvertown tube's and one still holds air and that's pretty cool!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 2, 2020)

Probably gonna get it all back together and put it in the for sale section and trade it for a pre-war schwinn!


----------



## KevinBrick (Aug 2, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Question for the experts, been told'53 did not come with a black seat and never had a black brake light!?! Could it be that it came that way because it's BFG? IDK? Chime in @freakman1?



@Freqman1


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 2, 2020)

The rear light was standard on all the Phantoms until the 1955 models, then it was an option at extra cost. Same with the locking springer. If the saddle is black, then I'd assume someone must have redone the cover at some point.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 2, 2020)

I’ve never seen a black light on a Phantom-or a B6 for that matter. I’ve also never seen a black seat cover on a Phantom except for some of the early ones with the B1 style seat. Is the cover leather? Any remnants of a “Schwinn” stamp? V/r Shawn


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes tail light is black, seat was original to the bike, maybe it was burnt into black, but definitely original to the bike! Most of the seat blew away on the freeway.... guess have Bob do a distressed brown for it! Old man said never opened up the rear light before and doesn't look to be painted as no paint in the lense anywhere and it's rivited on!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 2, 2020)

Almost all back together,few more things to do....






Amazing what some time and elbow grease can do...stay posted for more


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes tail light is black, seat was original to the bike, maybe it was burnt into black, but definitely original to the bike! Most of the seat blew away on the freeway.... guess have Bob do a distressed brown for it! Old man said never opened up the rear light before and doesn't look to be painted as no paint in the lense anywhere and it's rivited on! 

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Masking tape and a razor blade is a painter's best friend.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 2, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Yes tail light is black, seat was original to the bike, maybe it was burnt into black, but definitely original to the bike! Most of the seat blew away on the freeway.... guess have Bob do a distressed brown for it! Old man said never opened up the rear light before and doesn't look to be painted as no paint in the lense anywhere and it's rivited on!
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Masking tape and a razor blade is a painter's best friend.



Could be, but doesn't look like it nor make any sense....


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 2, 2020)

FENDERS CLEANED UP GOOD.
NICE LOOKING ORIGINAL CHROME!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 2, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> FENDERS CLEANED UP GOOD.
> NICE LOOKING ORIGINAL CHROME!



Thank you sir! Needs a AN298 key, as one it has is broken off! I think I can get it out, but need a new key!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 2, 2020)

Couple of it pretty much done...


----------

